# how to find lawn scalping service?



## kayano (Aug 10, 2018)

Hey guys, I have the Bermuda lawn and it's close to the time for lawn scalping. So how did you guys find lawn scalping service? I've sent the request to many lawn pros listed on thumbtack, but surprisingly, lots of them never heard lawn scalping. Even one guy told me he has been in lawn service for more than 14 years but never heard this term. He tried to convince me there is no point to do lawn scalping, lol.

BTW, I'm located in the Raleigh-Durham area in NC. If anyone knows a good guy for this service, please let me know, thanks.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

That's mind boggling. Most folks here just scalp their own lawns. I think you might be contacting the wrong type of lawn pros. Either they simply lay sod or you might be talking to a secretary taking messages. As for that 14 year guy, who knows, maybe he just doesn't practice scalping as he said. Scalping is not a "must" if you will. You can have a healthy lawn and never scalp it.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Most of the lawn services here are a joke. There first cut is at the exact height of the last cut from last year, and the grass just gets continually scalped every week for the growing season.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

1 year 14 times


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Find a beat up McLane that runs and go to town...


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Pretty much every service Ive seen around Raleigh is just mow and blow. Even the big "pro" companies do a crappy job with Bermuda and Zoysia. Doesn't surprise me that the guy doing it for 14 years never heard of scalping, I can't even find someone to sharpen my reel. When you tell people around here you mow with a reel mower they say, "You mean one those old things my grandpa used to use" :lol:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Washers and a longer bolt to space the rotary blade lower?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@kayano I agree that not many people in the area know how beneficial it is to scalp Bermuda in the spring. Maybe just ask each of them how low their mowers will cut and if they can remove all of the clippings @ that height. Ideally get someone that can cut 1" or under.


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Washers and a longer bolt to space the rotary blade lower?


I've thought about modifying my rotary to get a lower scalp by doing this but it sounds incredibly dangerous when I think about it. Have you done it?


----------



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

@Cory

Try Revels Tractor in Fuquay Varina -- they did my Tru-Cut and did an awesome job


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

jjepeto said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > Washers and a longer bolt to space the rotary blade lower?
> ...


I haven't but I think connor ward did that to his honda mower.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

I wouldn't say they're in every town. But Metro Atlanta seems to have a few companies doing such a thing.

https://youtu.be/kcuIhifYcs0

https://youtu.be/duAZ-zQ0IFQ


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> jjepeto said:
> 
> 
> > Suburban Jungle Life said:
> ...


I found the video. Surprised I hadn't seen this one yet. I may give it a try just for my scalp, then remove the washers to maintain at the lowest setting. Maybe this video will help @kayano too.





@wardconnor are you still using the washers? Any negative impacts from it?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

JRS 9572 said:


> I wouldn't say they're in every town. But Metro Atlanta seems to have a few companies doing such a thing.


 :shock: Companies rotary scalp, reel scalp, core aerate, topdress, and drag? I thought that was just us nuts, golf courses, and sports fields. I wonder how much that costs?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Suburban Jungle Life there are quite a few reviews online that mention costs. It looks like 700ish depending on the combo of size of yard and which services like aeration/fert are added.


----------



## twolf (Jan 25, 2019)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Washers and a longer bolt to space the rotary blade lower?


I have bought a set of smaller wheels for my walk behind mower. Also, modified the HOC regulator a bit, so the deck can go lower. TBH, I have not tried it yet (we just had 3 nights of frost), but what can possibly go wrong.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

jjepeto said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > jjepeto said:
> ...


No I am not using the washers. I will put those on from time to time to get in a "scalp." It does work really well in getting the grass HOC down and then maintain it with the reel. With kentucky bluegrass it does not handle being scalped like a bermuda lawn would so I am a little selective as to when I go for it with the rotary scalper. I still find is necessary to remove that built up thatchy layer on my KBG. This happens either with the rotary scalper or a verticutter. I am going to try a power rake this spring.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

DeliveryMan said:


> @Cory
> 
> Try Revels Tractor in Fuquay Varina -- they did my Tru-Cut and did an awesome job


How much are they charging? Was it a spin grind only or did they put a relief grind on too?


----------



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

@adgattoni

Last year I bought a used Tru-Cut C27 that was beat to sh** -- I cleaned her up as best I could but the bedknife and the reel needed some work (too complex for me)..

Paid like 300 for a brand spanking new bedknife and relief grind for the reel (which seemed reasonable based on what I had heard from other on this forum) -- they adjusted the reel to bedknife perfectly and greased her up.. Cut perfectly all last year..

I plan to only back lap a couple of times this year unless i run into some trouble


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

How to find a lawn scalping service: Look your own number up in the phonebook. Give yourself a call. Set up a time that's best. The price will be just right.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@DeliveryMan I was told they didn't do a good job by someone else but they were the only place around that does it. When it's time for it to be sharpened I'll probably end up going there.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Cory said:


> @DeliveryMan I was told they didn't do a good job by someone else but they were the only place around that does it. When it's time for it to be sharpened I'll probably end up going there.


I went over to Revels one time for a visit because they needed a belt that I had in stock. I walked around with the service manager and talked about REELs. He said they rarely do relief grinds because it costs extra. They maintain mainly golf course reels that only need a spin grind. Maybe during the off-season they would be more inclined to do a relief for cheap. @deliverman are you sure they did a spin and relief grind on your reel?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The service manager has drunk the Spin only Koolaid


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> The service manager has drunk the Spin only Koolaid


Yes indeed. Less work for him I guess. They are the only sharpeners in the area that I know of so I guess they can do what they want. Do you sharpen your own reels @Greendoc? How hard of a skill is it to pick up? Obviously I know the equipment is pretty expensive.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Not that easy to do. Without the computerized Bernhard Foley or Neary grinders, everything is by look and feel. To true a reel(make cylindrical rather than conical). I adhere 80 grit paper to a brand new bedknife and slowly spin forward until the two adjustments on either side of a reel are equal. I put a relief angle on each blade with either the Miltona relief grinding jig for angle grinders or else a 1/2" Power File. Bedknifes are faced with a belt sander. Final step is backlapping. Whole work up on a mower is about 2 hours.


----------



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

I must admit that I cannot be certain that they did a Relief grind vs. a Spin -- but I did ask to make sure the reel was cutting paper across the entire width and that it matched the bedknife throughout (which it does)..

I dropped it off to them in November and it was back to me just a couple days after the new year (said they were busy with lot of golf course equipment in the off season which was fine with me cause I sure as hell wasn't using it).


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

DeliveryMan said:


> I must admit that I cannot be certain that they did a Relief grind vs. a Spin -- but I did ask to make sure the reel was cutting paper across the entire width and that it matched the bedknife throughout (which it does)..
> 
> I dropped it off to them in November and it was back to me just a couple days after the new year (said they were busy with lot of golf course equipment in the off season which was fine with me cause I sure as hell wasn't using it).


If they only did a spin grind, it's unlikely you'll get anything out of backlapping. Typically backlapping grinds off a tiny bit of the blade material, but without a relief cut it doesn't really work because there is too much material. If they want $300 for just a spin grind... I could get a whole new reel and bedknife for less than that (which I might not mind actually, I do want to swap out my 11 blade reel for an 8 blade). I got quoted around $100 for reel sharpening from a GC super when I lived in Statesville.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

That's what I was told by one of the guys I talked to at the golf course down the road. They only do spin grind. He said that sharpening was part of their lease contract. He said they have 2 sets of heads for each mower and Deere come picks up the spare, sharpens, and delivers when done. So I would image they only do spin so they can pop them out as quick as possible since practically every golf course and athletic field around here uses John Deere equipment.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> @Suburban Jungle Life there are quite a few reviews online that mention costs. It looks like 700ish depending on the combo of size of yard and which services like aeration/fert are added.


$700.00? I might would bite on that.


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

Cory said:


> That's what I was told by one of the guys I talked to at the golf course down the road. They only do spin grind. He said that sharpening was part of their lease contract. He said they have 2 sets of heads for each mower and Deere come picks up the spare, sharpens, and delivers when done. So I would image they only do spin so they can pop them out as quick as possible since practically every golf course and athletic field around here uses John Deere equipment.


I just got an email back from Revels. My mower is ready for pick up after SPIN grind only. The shop manager said that is all they do. Price was $140 for spin grind on a C-27 Tru-Cut. I plan to ask if relief grinds are completely out of the question when I pick it up.

I know last year the price went up after March also.

@SGrabs33 FYI


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@BlakeG thanks for the info. It's a shame they won't do a relief grind as it's not feasible for homeowners to take their reel over there to get a spin grind multiple times a year. Much easier to add the relief and let homeowners backlap to maintain a good edge.

I've got a few REELs @ my place that need a new spin/relief. Hopefully they might be willing if you talk to them in person. Let us know!


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> . Hopefully they might be willing if you talk to them in person. Let us know!


Will do sir


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@BlakeG That's crazy. I'm not paying $140 every time my reel needs sharpened. If they cant/won't do a relief grind so I can backlapp a few times between sharpening then I'll probably end up giving up on reel mowing if I can't find someone else to do it.


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

@Cory I hear you. Unfortunate that they seem to be the only place around here that does it. I plan on talking to the service manager and seeing if relief is an option.

Otherwise maybe we band together and invest in a grinding machine for Triangle Reel Mowers so we can get a discount. :thumbup: @SGrabs33


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Perhaps the best way is to not use the word scalp. Just ask them if they can mow your lawn at x height and remove the clippings. Most lawn services that I've seen scalp all year but call it mowing. The most important thing is that they can mow and remove the clippings lower than what you plan to mow. If you have a Honda then you are most likely cutting at above 1.5". Just make sure they can cut it below that.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

BlakeG said:


> Cory I hear you. Unfortunate that they seem to be the only place around here that does it. I plan on talking to the service manager and seeing if relief is an option.
> 
> Otherwise maybe we band together and invest in a grinding machine for Triangle Reel Mowers so we can get a discount. :thumbup: SGrabs33


I could probably swing that  
Then maybe we could get the master @Mightyquinn to come visit us for a REEL grind :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> BlakeG said:
> 
> 
> > Cory I hear you. Unfortunate that they seem to be the only place around here that does it. I plan on talking to the service manager and seeing if relief is an option.
> ...


I would definitely make the drive up there to get my reel sharpened if that was the case :thumbup: I would be willing to invest if I got free reel grindings


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> @BlakeG thanks for the info. It's a shame they won't do a relief grind as it's not feasible for homeowners to take their reel over there to get a spin grind multiple times a year. Much easier to add the relief and let homeowners backlap to maintain a good edge.
> 
> I've got a few REELs @ my place that need a new spin/relief. Hopefully they might be willing if you talk to them in person. Let us know!


Have you seen this yethttps://www.precisionusa.com/mStore...er-uom=EA&warehouse-id=1&item-number=286A1420


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > @BlakeG thanks for the info. It's a shame they won't do a relief grind as it's not feasible for homeowners to take their reel over there to get a spin grind multiple times a year. Much easier to add the relief and let homeowners backlap to maintain a good edge.
> ...


Nice! Looks like it can come with a bedknife facer also.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

This is a bit more refined and adjustable vs the Miltona Turf relief jig.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> This is a bit more refined and adjustable vs the Miltona Turf relief jig.


I'm not very knowlegible on the subject of grinding so excuse me if I say something wrong.

Don't you do a relief on the reel and then a spin grind right after?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Usually . Barring a spin grind, I can get the reel pretty true by attaching 80 grit paper to a new bedknife and then spinning the reel at low speed. Both adjustment bolts etc for the reel to bedknife contact should be extremely close. I can verify by measuring threads with a caliper. Final fit is done by backlapping


----------

